# [SOLVED] BSOD Driver IRQL not less or equal



## JBOO7OHMSS

My computer gives me this BSOD whenever I am using utorrent. It says Driver IRQL not less or equal, STOP 0x000000D1, 0000000000000028, 0000000000000002, 0000000000000000, 0xFFFFF880017A2B2D, netio.sys. This is one example, I havent gotten as good a look at all of them, but netio.sys is always there and its always IRQL. I have uploaded the zip of Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2.zip, but was unable to perform the perfmon /report. It came up saying: Error:

An error occured while attempting to generate the report. 

The wait for the report generation tool to finish has timed out.

every time I tried. 

My system specs are: 

*·* OS - Windows 7
*·* x64
*·* Windows 7 is original OS
*·* It came preinstalled
*·* I bought the computer in late July
*· *I havent reinstalled the OS
*· *CPU* - *Intel Core i7-2630QM 2.0GHz
*· *Video Card - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M*· *MotherBoard
*·* Motherboard - I'm not sure what this is, see additional specs
*· *Power Supply - again, not sure

Additional Specs:


Model:
Brand: ASUS 
Series: G Series 
Model: G53SW-XN1 
General:
Color: Black 
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 
CPU Type: Intel Core i7-2630QM 2.0GHz 
Screen: 15.6" FHD 
Memory Size: 6GB DDR3 
Hard Disk: 500GB 
Optical Drive: DVD Super Multi 
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M 
Video Memory: 1.5GB GDDR5 VRAM
Dimensions: 15.6" x 11.9" x 0.8" - 2.0" 
Weight: 7.9 lbs. with 8 Cell battery 
CPU:
CPU Type: Intel Core i7 
CPU Speed: 2630QM(2.00GHz) 
CPU Support: Quad Core Processor
6MB L3 Cache
Turbo Boost up to 2.9GHz 
Display:
Screen Size: 15.6" 
Wide Screen Support: Yes 
Resolution: 1920 x 1080 
Operating Systems:
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 
Graphics:
GPU/VPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M 
Video Memory: 1.5GB GDDR5 VRAM 
Graphic Type: Dedicated Card 
Hard Drive:
HDD: 500GB 
HDD RPM: 7200rpm 
Memory:
Memory: 6GB 
Memory Type: 204-Pin DDR3 SO-DIMM 
Optical Drive:
Optical Drive Type: DVD Super Multi 
Optical Drive Interface: Integrated 
Communications:
WLAN: 802.11n Wireless LAN 
Bluetooth: Yes 
Ports:
USB: 1 x USB 3.0
Video Port: 1 x VGA 
HDMI: 1 x HDMI 
Supplemental Drive:
Webcam: 2.0MP 
Power:
Battery: 8-cell lithium ion 
Physical Specifications:
Dimensions: 15.6" x 11.9" x 0.8" - 2.0" 
Weight: 7.9 lbs. with 8 Cell battery 

Hopefully some of that helps  and thanks in advance for any help you can provide


----------



## CEM

*Re: BSOD Driver IRQL not less or equal*

Hi :

Can you read below link very help full


Updating ram & troubleshooting - TechSpot OpenBoards


----------



## JBOO7OHMSS

*Re: BSOD Driver IRQL not less or equal*

So you think i should update my RAM and it will solve the problem? That link confused me :S


----------



## JBOO7OHMSS

*Re: BSOD Driver IRQL not less or equal*

Got another BSOD, again while using utorrent


----------



## CEM

*Re: BSOD Driver IRQL not less or equal*

Hi ;

If you have anti-virus software uninstall and re-install again.Also below link might help your issue.
How to fix Blue Screen error (BSOD) caused by NetIO.sys on - Microsoft Answers


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: BSOD Driver IRQL not less or equal*

Hi - 

Remove uTorrent.

Remove McAfee - ESET removal tools - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Reboot upon completion. Install MSE - http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/security_essentials/default.aspx


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\082111-26161-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Aug 21 15:45:52.373 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:43:25.373
BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff88001794b2d}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_VRF_NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01794b2d
BiosVersion = G53SW.203
BiosReleaseDate = 02/15/2011
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
SystemProductName = G53SW
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``  [/font]







Code:


[font=lucida console]

Opened log file 'C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\082111-26161-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: a:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0341a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0365f670
Debug session time: Sun Aug 21 15:45:52.373 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:43:25.373
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {28, 2, 0, fffff88001794b2d}

Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000028, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff88001794b2d, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800036c9100
 0000000000000028 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d
fffff880`01794b2d 448b5228        mov     r10d,dword ptr [rdx+28h]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff880035846f0 -- (.trap 0xfffff880035846f0)
.trap 0xfffff880035846f0
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff88003584910 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88001794b2d rsp=fffff88003584880 rbp=fffff880035849b0
 r8=00000000ffffffbc  r9=0000000000000044 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffffa800b6e1e40 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+0x1d:
fffff880`01794b2d 448b5228        mov     r10d,dword ptr [rdx+28h] ds:00000000`00000028=????????
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800034961e9 to fffff80003496c40

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`035845a8 fffff800`034961e9 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`035845b0 fffff800`03494e60 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000044 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`035846f0 fffff880`01794b2d : 00000000`00000028 fffff880`018f7fec 00000000`0000000b fffffa80`09ef8f58 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`03584880 fffff880`0197e74c : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0194d3a6 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+0x1d
fffff880`035848e0 fffff880`0194a993 : fffffa80`0b6e1e40 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`07d06cf0 00000000`00000000 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x1d72f
fffff880`03584950 fffff880`0193d7f4 : fffff880`03584e08 fffff800`00000029 fffffa80`07d06cf0 00000000`00000001 : tcpip!TcpTcbCarefulDatagram+0x543
fffff880`03584b00 fffff880`0193c11a : fffffa80`06f51910 fffff880`019345d4 fffffa80`06ef40f8 00000000`00000000 : tcpip!TcpTcbReceive+0x694
fffff880`03584cb0 fffff880`0193dd4b : fffff880`0581f112 fffffa80`0725b000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03585000 : tcpip!TcpMatchReceive+0x1fa
fffff880`03584e00 fffff880`01934c67 : fffffa80`06f51910 fffffa80`06f580c1 fffffa80`0000c12e 00000000`0000c12e : tcpip!TcpPreValidatedReceive+0x36b
fffff880`03584ed0 fffff880`019347da : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01a50800 fffff880`03585090 fffff980`29feee20 : tcpip!IppDeliverListToProtocol+0x97
fffff880`03584f90 fffff880`01933dd9 : 00000000`00000000 fffff980`0a6f0800 fffff880`03585000 fffff880`03585080 : tcpip!IppProcessDeliverList+0x5a
fffff880`03585030 fffff880`01931b4f : 00000000`00000000 00000000`0910f500 fffff880`01a50800 fffff880`01a50800 : tcpip!IppReceiveHeaderBatch+0x23a
fffff880`03585110 fffff880`01931142 : fffffa80`0910b700 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0910f500 fffff880`00000001 : tcpip!IpFlcReceivePackets+0x64f
fffff880`03585310 fffff880`019b13ea : fffffa80`05528680 fffffa80`054fc040 fffffa80`0910f520 fffffa80`00000000 : tcpip!FlpReceiveNonPreValidatedNetBufferListChain+0x2b2
fffff880`035853f0 fffff800`034a3618 : fffff800`0341a000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05528680 00000000`00000001 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x567f2
fffff880`03585440 fffff880`01930ca2 : fffff880`01930500 fffff880`03585c00 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`054fc001 : nt!KeExpandKernelStackAndCalloutEx+0xd8
fffff880`03585520 fffff880`016bf0eb : fffff980`0351c8d0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`071701a0 00000000`00000000 : tcpip!FlReceiveNetBufferListChain+0xb2
fffff880`03585590 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : ndis!ndisMIndicateNetBufferListsToOpen+0xdb


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d
fffff880`01794b2d 448b5228        mov     r10d,dword ptr [rdx+28h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: NETIO

IMAGE_NAME:  NETIO.SYS

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ce79381

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_VRF_NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_VRF_NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+1d

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff880035846b0 rbx=0000000000000044 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=0000000000000028 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=fffffa8007d06cf0
rip=fffff80003496c40 rsp=fffff880035845a8 rbp=fffff88003584770
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff88001794b2d
r11=0000000000000000 r12=fffff88003584910 r13=fffffa80069bfa60
r14=fffffa80071c0450 r15=00000000d8c0f0d8
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`03496c40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`035845b0=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`035845a8 fffff800`034961e9 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`035845b0 fffff800`03494e60 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000044 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`035846f0 fffff880`01794b2d : 00000000`00000028 fffff880`018f7fec 00000000`0000000b fffffa80`09ef8f58 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`035846f0)
fffff880`03584880 fffff880`0197e74c : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0194d3a6 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : NETIO!RtlCopyBufferToMdl+0x1d
fffff880`035848e0 fffff880`0194a993 : fffffa80`0b6e1e40 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`07d06cf0 00000000`00000000 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x1d72f
fffff880`03584950 fffff880`0193d7f4 : fffff880`03584e08 fffff800`00000029 fffffa80`07d06cf0 00000000`00000001 : tcpip!TcpTcbCarefulDatagram+0x543
fffff880`03584b00 fffff880`0193c11a : fffffa80`06f51910 fffff880`019345d4 fffffa80`06ef40f8 00000000`00000000 : tcpip!TcpTcbReceive+0x694
fffff880`03584cb0 fffff880`0193dd4b : fffff880`0581f112 fffffa80`0725b000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03585000 : tcpip!TcpMatchReceive+0x1fa
fffff880`03584e00 fffff880`01934c67 : fffffa80`06f51910 fffffa80`06f580c1 fffffa80`0000c12e 00000000`0000c12e : tcpip!TcpPreValidatedReceive+0x36b
fffff880`03584ed0 fffff880`019347da : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01a50800 fffff880`03585090 fffff980`29feee20 : tcpip!IppDeliverListToProtocol+0x97
fffff880`03584f90 fffff880`01933dd9 : 00000000`00000000 fffff980`0a6f0800 fffff880`03585000 fffff880`03585080 : tcpip!IppProcessDeliverList+0x5a
fffff880`03585030 fffff880`01931b4f : 00000000`00000000 00000000`0910f500 fffff880`01a50800 fffff880`01a50800 : tcpip!IppReceiveHeaderBatch+0x23a
fffff880`03585110 fffff880`01931142 : fffffa80`0910b700 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0910f500 fffff880`00000001 : tcpip!IpFlcReceivePackets+0x64f
fffff880`03585310 fffff880`019b13ea : fffffa80`05528680 fffffa80`054fc040 fffffa80`0910f520 fffffa80`00000000 : tcpip!FlpReceiveNonPreValidatedNetBufferListChain+0x2b2
fffff880`035853f0 fffff800`034a3618 : fffff800`0341a000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`05528680 00000000`00000001 : tcpip! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x567f2
fffff880`03585440 fffff880`01930ca2 : fffff880`01930500 fffff880`03585c00 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`054fc001 : nt!KeExpandKernelStackAndCalloutEx+0xd8
fffff880`03585520 fffff880`016bf0eb : fffff980`0351c8d0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`071701a0 00000000`00000000 : tcpip!FlReceiveNetBufferListChain+0xb2
fffff880`03585590 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : ndis!ndisMIndicateNetBufferListsToOpen+0xdb
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bcc000 fffff800`00bd6000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`0341a000 fffff800`03a03000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`03a03000 fffff800`03a4c000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00ce4000 fffff880`00d33000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`00d33000 fffff880`00d47000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00d47000 fffff880`00da5000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00da5000 fffff880`00dfb000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`00e09000 fffff880`00ead000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ead000 fffff880`00ebc000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ebc000 fffff880`00f13000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f13000 fffff880`00f1c000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f1c000 fffff880`00f26000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f26000 fffff880`00f59000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00f59000 fffff880`00f66000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f66000 fffff880`00f7b000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f7b000 fffff880`00f84000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f84000 fffff880`00f90000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`00f90000 fffff880`00fa5000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00fa5000 fffff880`00fea000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01091b80   mfehidk  mfehidk.sys  Wed Jan 12 16:34:12 2011 (4D2E1E54)
fffff880`01092000 fffff880`0109e040   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Oct 20 14:08:42 2009 (4ADDFCAA)
fffff880`0109f000 fffff880`010c1000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`010fc000 fffff880`01158000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01158000 fffff880`0115f000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`0115f000 fffff880`0116f000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0116f000 fffff880`01189000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01189000 fffff880`011e7000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`01201000 fffff880`01355000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Sat Nov 06 03:44:52 2010 (4CD50774)
fffff880`01355000 fffff880`0135e000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0135e000 fffff880`01388000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`01388000 fffff880`01393000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`01393000 fffff880`0139e000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`0139e000 fffff880`013ea000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`013ea000 fffff880`013fe000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01416000 fffff880`015b9000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`015b9000 fffff880`015d4000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`015d4000 fffff880`015ff000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`016f3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`016f6000 fffff880`01768000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`01768000 fffff880`01779000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01779000 fffff880`01783000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01783000 fffff880`017e3000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0183a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0183a000 fffff880`0184c000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`01855000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01855000 fffff880`0188f000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`0188f000 fffff880`018a5000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`018a5000 fffff880`018d5000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`018e4000 fffff880`01ae8000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`01ae8000 fffff880`01b32000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01b32000 fffff880`01b74b00   mfewfpk  mfewfpk.sys  Wed Jan 12 16:34:28 2011 (4D2E1E64)
fffff880`01b75000 fffff880`01bc1000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01bc1000 fffff880`01bc9000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01bc9000 fffff880`01bd2000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01bd2000 fffff880`01bdd000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01bdd000 fffff880`01bee000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01bee000 fffff880`01bfb000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`02ac3000 fffff880`02ae0000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`02b2a000 fffff880`02b57280   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:34 2010 (4CE7A692)
fffff880`02b58000 fffff880`02b66000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`02b66000 fffff880`02b7f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`02b7f000 fffff880`02b87080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`02b88000 fffff880`02b95000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`02b95000 fffff880`02bc1000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e10000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`02e10000 fffff880`02e19000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02e19000 fffff880`02e22000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02e22000 fffff880`02f76000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Sat Nov 06 03:44:52 2010 (4CD50774)
fffff880`02f76000 fffff880`02f8b000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02f91000 fffff880`02fbb000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`02fbb000 fffff880`02fc4000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02fc4000 fffff880`02fcb000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02fcb000 fffff880`02fd9000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02fd9000 fffff880`02ffe000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`04279000 fffff880`042bc000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`042bc000 fffff880`042c7000   btath_bus btath_bus.sys Thu Jun 24 02:17:43 2010 (4C22F887)
fffff880`042c7000 fffff880`042d9000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`042d9000 fffff880`04333000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04333000 fffff880`04348000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`04348000 fffff880`04374000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Mon Jan 31 23:13:22 2011 (4D478862)
fffff880`04374000 fffff880`043b1000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`043b1000 fffff880`043d3000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`043d3000 fffff880`043d8200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`043d9000 fffff880`043fc000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0440f000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0440f000 fffff880`0442d000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`0442d000 fffff880`0443e000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0443e000 fffff880`04447000   atkwmiacpi64 atkwmiacpi64.sys Mon Jul 26 01:56:49 2010 (4C4D23A1)
fffff880`04447000 fffff880`0446d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04480000 fffff880`04509000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`04509000 fffff880`04512000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04512000 fffff880`04538000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`04538000 fffff880`0454e000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`0454e000 fffff880`0455d000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0455d000 fffff880`04578000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`04578000 fffff880`0458c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`0458c000 fffff880`045dd000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`045dd000 fffff880`045e9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`045e9000 fffff880`045f4000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a1a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04a1a000 fffff880`04a3b000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`04a47000 fffff880`04c6e000   athrx    athrx.sys    Thu Jul 08 05:03:45 2010 (4C359471)
fffff880`04c6e000 fffff880`04c7b000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`04c7b000 fffff880`04ccb000   FLxHCIc  FLxHCIc.sys  Thu Feb 24 03:59:52 2011 (4D661E08)
fffff880`04ccb000 fffff880`04d50000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jun 10 02:33:15 2011 (4DF1BAAB)
fffff880`04d50000 fffff880`04d6e000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04d6e000 fffff880`04d92000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04d92000 fffff880`04dc1000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04dc1000 fffff880`04ddc000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04ddc000 fffff880`04dfd000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e0f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04e0f000 fffff880`04e17000   kbfiltr  kbfiltr.sys  Mon Jul 20 05:21:42 2009 (4A643726)
fffff880`04e17000 fffff880`04e26000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04e26000 fffff880`04e33000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff880`04e33000 fffff880`04e37500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`04e38000 fffff880`04e4e000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04e4e000 fffff880`04e57000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04e57000 fffff880`04e67000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04e67000 fffff880`04e7d000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04e7d000 fffff880`04e89000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04e89000 fffff880`04e8a480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04e9b000 fffff880`04ffb000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Fri Mar 04 13:41:33 2011 (4D71325D)
fffff880`04ffb000 fffff880`04ffcf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`06200000 fffff880`06253000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`06253000 fffff880`06266000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`06266000 fffff880`0627e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0627e000 fffff880`06285000   TurboB   TurboB.sys   Fri Apr 16 19:07:26 2010 (4BC8EDAE)
fffff880`06285000 fffff880`0628d000   ASMMAP64 ASMMAP64.sys Thu Jul 02 05:13:26 2009 (4A4C7A36)
fffff880`0628d000 fffff880`06356000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`06356000 fffff880`06374000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`06374000 fffff880`0638c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0638c000 fffff880`063b9000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`06610000 fffff880`0689da80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Thu Dec 23 02:35:28 2010 (4D12FBC0)
fffff880`0689e000 fffff880`068ac000   MBfilt64 MBfilt64.sys Thu Jul 30 23:40:32 2009 (4A7267B0)
fffff880`068ac000 fffff880`068c6000   FLxHCIh  FLxHCIh.sys  Thu Feb 24 04:00:02 2011 (4D661E12)
fffff880`068c6000 fffff880`068f9300   mfeavfk  mfeavfk.sys  Wed Jan 12 16:35:31 2011 (4D2E1EA3)
fffff880`068fa000 fffff880`06908000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06908000 fffff880`0691b000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0691b000 fffff880`06927000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06927000 fffff880`06935000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c69000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`06c8b000 fffff880`06cd9000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`06cd9000 fffff880`06cfd000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`06cfd000 fffff880`06da3000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06da3000 fffff880`06dae000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`06dae000 fffff880`06ddf000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`06ddf000 fffff880`06df1000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`07446000 fffff880`074de000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`07512000 fffff880`07541000   ipnat    ipnat.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:10:03 2009 (4A5BCCDB)
fffff880`07541000 fffff880`07564b80   mfeapfk  mfeapfk.sys  Wed Jan 12 16:35:05 2011 (4D2E1E89)
fffff880`07565000 fffff880`0759b000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`0f200000 fffff880`0f224000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0f224000 fffff880`0f235000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Sep 21 12:59:04 2010 (4C98E458)
fffff880`0f235000 fffff880`0fea5e00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Mar 06 06:58:06 2011 (4D7376CE)
fffff880`0fea6000 fffff880`0fea7180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Mar 06 06:48:09 2011 (4D737479)
fffff880`0fea8000 fffff880`0ff9c000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0ff9c000 fffff880`0ffe2000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`0ffe2000 fffff880`0fff3000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`00393000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00540000 fffff960`0054a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`006c0000 fffff960`006e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`02a34000 fffff880`02aa5000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a25000   btath_rcp.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02bc1000 fffff880`02bd1000   BthEnum.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02a37000 fffff880`02ac3000   bthport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0697d000 fffff880`06995000   BTHUSB.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06935000 fffff880`0697d000   btfilter.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02bd1000 fffff880`02bf1000   bthpan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06995000 fffff880`069fc000   btath_a2dp.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04263000   btath_hcrp.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02a25000 fffff880`02a34000   btath_flt.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04263000 fffff880`04276000   btath_lwflt.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`074de000 fffff880`07512000   mfeavfk01.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02ae0000 fffff880`02b2a000   RtsUVStor.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018d5000 fffff880`018e3000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02e2a000 fffff880`02f7e000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02f7e000 fffff880`02f91000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00ebc000 fffff880`00f13000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`04480000 fffff880`04509000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`04e67000 fffff880`04e7d000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01393000 fffff880`0139e000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`06285000 fffff880`0628d000   ASMMAP64 ASMMAP64.sys Thu Jul 02 05:13:26 2009 (4A4C7A36)
fffff880`01355000 fffff880`0135e000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0135e000 fffff880`01388000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`04a47000 fffff880`04c6e000   athrx    athrx.sys    Thu Jul 08 05:03:45 2010 (4C359471)
fffff880`0443e000 fffff880`04447000   atkwmiacpi64 atkwmiacpi64.sys Mon Jul 26 01:56:49 2010 (4C4D23A1)
fffff880`00f84000 fffff880`00f90000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`02fc4000 fffff880`02fcb000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`0442d000 fffff880`0443e000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`06356000 fffff880`06374000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`042bc000 fffff880`042c7000   btath_bus btath_bus.sys Thu Jun 24 02:17:43 2010 (4C22F887)
fffff960`006c0000 fffff960`006e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02f91000 fffff880`02fbb000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`018a5000 fffff880`018d5000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d47000 fffff880`00da5000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04e33000 fffff880`04e37500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`016f6000 fffff880`01768000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`00f7b000 fffff880`00f84000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04e57000 fffff880`04e67000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`068fa000 fffff880`06908000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0440f000 fffff880`0442d000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0440f000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0188f000 fffff880`018a5000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`043b1000 fffff880`043d3000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06908000 fffff880`0691b000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`02e22000 fffff880`02f76000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Sat Nov 06 03:44:52 2010 (4CD50774)
fffff880`0691b000 fffff880`06927000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0fea8000 fffff880`0ff9c000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0ff9c000 fffff880`0ffe2000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`07565000 fffff880`0759b000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`013ea000 fffff880`013fe000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0139e000 fffff880`013ea000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`04c7b000 fffff880`04ccb000   FLxHCIc  FLxHCIc.sys  Thu Feb 24 03:59:52 2011 (4D661E08)
fffff880`068ac000 fffff880`068c6000   FLxHCIh  FLxHCIh.sys  Thu Feb 24 04:00:02 2011 (4D661E12)
fffff880`01779000 fffff880`01783000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01855000 fffff880`0188f000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01ae8000 fffff880`01b32000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`04e26000 fffff880`04e33000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`03a03000 fffff800`03a4c000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`0f200000 fffff880`0f224000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0f224000 fffff880`0f235000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Tue Sep 21 12:59:04 2010 (4C98E458)
fffff880`02b66000 fffff880`02b7f000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`02b7f000 fffff880`02b87080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`02b58000 fffff880`02b66000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0628d000 fffff880`06356000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0184c000 fffff880`01855000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`04d50000 fffff880`04d6e000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01201000 fffff880`01355000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Sat Nov 06 03:44:52 2010 (4CD50774)
fffff880`04e38000 fffff880`04e4e000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`07512000 fffff880`07541000   ipnat    ipnat.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:10:03 2009 (4A5BCCDB)
fffff880`04e17000 fffff880`04e26000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04e0f000 fffff880`04e17000   kbfiltr  kbfiltr.sys  Mon Jul 20 05:21:42 2009 (4A643726)
fffff800`00bcc000 fffff800`00bd6000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04279000 fffff880`042bc000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`015b9000 fffff880`015d4000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`015d4000 fffff880`015ff000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`043d3000 fffff880`043d8200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`02f76000 fffff880`02f8b000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`043d9000 fffff880`043fc000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0689e000 fffff880`068ac000   MBfilt64 MBfilt64.sys Thu Jul 30 23:40:32 2009 (4A7267B0)
fffff880`00ce4000 fffff880`00d33000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`07541000 fffff880`07564b80   mfeapfk  mfeapfk.sys  Wed Jan 12 16:35:05 2011 (4D2E1E89)
fffff880`068c6000 fffff880`068f9300   mfeavfk  mfeavfk.sys  Wed Jan 12 16:35:31 2011 (4D2E1EA3)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01091b80   mfehidk  mfehidk.sys  Wed Jan 12 16:34:12 2011 (4D2E1E54)
fffff880`01b32000 fffff880`01b74b00   mfewfpk  mfewfpk.sys  Wed Jan 12 16:34:28 2011 (4D2E1E64)
fffff880`06927000 fffff880`06935000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e0f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`02b88000 fffff880`02b95000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0116f000 fffff880`01189000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`06374000 fffff880`0638c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0638c000 fffff880`063b9000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`06c8b000 fffff880`06cd9000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`06cd9000 fffff880`06cfd000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`01388000 fffff880`01393000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`01bd2000 fffff880`01bdd000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f1c000 fffff880`00f26000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01189000 fffff880`011e7000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`045e9000 fffff880`045f4000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0183a000 fffff880`0184c000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`016f3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04e7d000 fffff880`04e89000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`06253000 fffff880`06266000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:50:08 2010 (4CE7A7E0)
fffff880`04d92000 fffff880`04dc1000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04333000 fffff880`04348000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`0454e000 fffff880`0455d000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`00fa5000 fffff880`00fea000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01783000 fffff880`017e3000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01bdd000 fffff880`01bee000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`045dd000 fffff880`045e9000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0341a000 fffff800`03a03000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01416000 fffff880`015b9000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`02fbb000 fffff880`02fc4000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0fea6000 fffff880`0fea7180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sun Mar 06 06:48:09 2011 (4D737479)
fffff880`04348000 fffff880`04374000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Mon Jan 31 23:13:22 2011 (4D478862)
fffff880`0f235000 fffff880`0fea5e00   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sun Mar 06 06:58:06 2011 (4D7376CE)
fffff880`06200000 fffff880`06253000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`04512000 fffff880`04538000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00f66000 fffff880`00f7b000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f26000 fffff880`00f59000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`01158000 fffff880`0115f000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`0115f000 fffff880`0116f000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01768000 fffff880`01779000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`06cfd000 fffff880`06da3000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04374000 fffff880`043b1000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d33000 fffff880`00d47000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`01092000 fffff880`0109e040   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Tue Oct 20 14:08:42 2009 (4ADDFCAA)
fffff880`04d6e000 fffff880`04d92000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04dc1000 fffff880`04ddc000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04ddc000 fffff880`04dfd000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a1a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0458c000 fffff880`045dd000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`02e10000 fffff880`02e19000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02e19000 fffff880`02e22000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01bc9000 fffff880`01bd2000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0183a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`02b95000 fffff880`02bc1000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`06266000 fffff880`0627e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04ccb000 fffff880`04d50000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Fri Jun 10 02:33:15 2011 (4DF1BAAB)
fffff880`06610000 fffff880`0689da80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Thu Dec 23 02:35:28 2010 (4D12FBC0)
fffff880`06da3000 fffff880`06dae000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`01bc1000 fffff880`01bc9000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`07446000 fffff880`074de000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c69000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`06dae000 fffff880`06ddf000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`04e89000 fffff880`04e8a480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04e9b000 fffff880`04ffb000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Fri Mar 04 13:41:33 2011 (4D71325D)
fffff880`018e4000 fffff880`01ae8000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jun 20 23:33:55 2011 (4E001123)
fffff880`06ddf000 fffff880`06df1000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`01bee000 fffff880`01bfb000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`0109f000 fffff880`010c1000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`04578000 fffff880`0458c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00540000 fffff960`0054a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04447000 fffff880`0446d000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`0627e000 fffff880`06285000   TurboB   TurboB.sys   Fri Apr 16 19:07:26 2010 (4BC8EDAE)
fffff880`042c7000 fffff880`042d9000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`02ac3000 fffff880`02ae0000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`04ffb000 fffff880`04ffcf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0ffe2000 fffff880`0fff3000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`042d9000 fffff880`04333000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`00da5000 fffff880`00dfb000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`02b2a000 fffff880`02b57280   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:34 2010 (4CE7A692)
fffff880`00f59000 fffff880`00f66000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02fcb000 fffff880`02fd9000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02fd9000 fffff880`02ffe000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00f90000 fffff880`00fa5000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`010fc000 fffff880`01158000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01b75000 fffff880`01bc1000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`04c6e000 fffff880`04c7b000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`04538000 fffff880`0454e000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`0455d000 fffff880`04578000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e10000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e09000 fffff880`00ead000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ead000 fffff880`00ebc000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`04509000 fffff880`04512000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`00393000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`04e4e000 fffff880`04e57000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f13000 fffff880`00f1c000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`04a1a000 fffff880`04a3b000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`02a34000 fffff880`02aa5000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a25000   btath_rcp.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02bc1000 fffff880`02bd1000   BthEnum.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02a37000 fffff880`02ac3000   bthport.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0697d000 fffff880`06995000   BTHUSB.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06935000 fffff880`0697d000   btfilter.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02bd1000 fffff880`02bf1000   bthpan.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`06995000 fffff880`069fc000   btath_a2dp.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04263000   btath_hcrp.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02a25000 fffff880`02a34000   btath_flt.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04263000 fffff880`04276000   btath_lwflt.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`074de000 fffff880`07512000   mfeavfk01.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02ae0000 fffff880`02b2a000   RtsUVStor.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`018d5000 fffff880`018e3000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02e2a000 fffff880`02f7e000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02f7e000 fffff880`02f91000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`01794b2d
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 1995
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,14,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 2
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD 1400000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.6, DMIVersion 38, Size=2926]
BiosMajorRelease = 4
BiosMinorRelease = 6
BiosVendor = American Megatrends Inc.
BiosVersion = G53SW.203
BiosReleaseDate = 02/15/2011
SystemManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
SystemProductName = G53SW
SystemFamily =                       
SystemVersion = 1.0       
SystemSKU =                       
BaseBoardManufacturer = ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
BaseBoardProduct = G53SW
BaseBoardVersion = 1.0       
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2000
CurrentSpeed: 1995
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

[/font]


----------



## JBOO7OHMSS

*Re: BSOD Driver IRQL not less or equal*

Finally found a thread where somebody had the same problem and actually found a real solution. I am now using the previous version of uTorrent and the problem is gone.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: BSOD Driver IRQL not less or equal*

Glad you got it sorted out.

You are not the 1st to experience BSODs due to torrents.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------

